# What car did the first century Apostles drive?



## Reformingstudent (Dec 10, 2004)

Honda of course.

It says in Acts 1:14 "These all continued with one accord..."
Wonder what gas milege they got in those days.







OK, it's corny but I thought it was cute. I hijacked it from another forum.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 10, 2004)

The Accord; They were all in one 'accord'.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> OK, it's corny...



Even cornier, what kind of motorcycle did David drive?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> ...



Never heard this, but it's not a "Davidson" is it? I dunno how that would make sense from a scriptural passage but it's the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Never heard this, but it's not a "Davidson" is it? I dunno how that would make sense from a scriptural passage but it's the first thing that popped into my mind.



Good guess. (maybe that's what Solomon drove)

David drove a Triumph.

Psa 108:9 ...over Philistia will I triumph.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure the Apostles weren't Lumina'd?


----------



## pastorway (Dec 10, 2004)

Of course there was a Toyota there too - John the Baptist was the Messiah's FORERUNNER....

here is a 4Runner at the river for a baptism service:







Phillip 

[Edited on 12-11-04 by pastorway]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 10, 2004)

Now we have a Reformed Baptist pouring instead of immersing. Whats next?

Stars and Bars


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 10, 2004)

An El Camino !!


----------

